
Applying to Ph.D. Programs in Computer Science - fogus
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~harchol/gradschooltalk.pdf
======
riprock
I have an undergraduate degree that's completely unrelated to CS and I want to
go back to school one day for a master's in CS. Is research experience also
necessary for a master's at a good school (like UCs)? Or will industry
experience and recommendations for being a good student in CS classes be
sufficient? It just seems pretty hard to get research experience without
having been a CS major in undergrad. If anyone has any tips on how to approach
getting CS research experience post-graduation as an unrelated major I'm all
ears!

For the record I've always been a hobbyist programmer and have about 2 years
of undergrad CS courses that I took for fun.

~~~
tempie
There's so much more to a CS major than just programming. You should check out
the grad program's curriculum to make sure you're doing it for the right
reason. Anyway, research experience is not required for most master programs.
Industry experience and recommendations from work would work.

------
zerokyuu
I came across this when I was applying to programs. I thought it was pretty
useful, especially the section on recommendation letters. It helped me decide
what professors to ask for recommendations and how to do it.

I also liked the "So long, and thanks for the Ph.D.!" article:
<http://www.cs.unc.edu/~azuma/hitch4.html>

------
DrJosiah
I wrote a similar article a few years back when I was still in grad school:
<http://www.ics.uci.edu/~jcarlson/gradschool.html>

------
baddox
> _You will know about your research than anyone at your school._

I think theses should also be held to a high standard of grammar.

